# PRTA Trial Junction City ,OR



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

It would be appreciated if anyone can post info on the trial. This was just posted today July 13,2012 about an hour ago. It shows that it was posted yesterday. Weird!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Qual Results*

1st - 8 Truluck's Green Timber Mystique - Milton McClure/Jim Gonia
2nd - 25 Utopian Sixteen Hands - Gregg Hornby/Jane Patopea
3rd - 16 - Merganser's Aliho Ridge Runner - Elaine Brock/Elaine
4th - 18 - Dottie Ray's League Of Her Own - Andy Kahn/Andy

RJ - 23 - Making the Grade Dan & Kathleen Coleman/Jim Gonia
J - 1 - Seasides Sudden Mischief - Larry Bragg/Jim Gonia
J - 24 - On The Cutting Edge - Anne Schlosser/Anne
J - 26 - Little Canterbury's Under the Radar - Travis & Toni Bamford/Toni
J - 30 - Baypoint's Shades of Bleu - Ken Lee/Jim Gonia
J - 31 - Absaroka White Man Runs Him - John Little/John

Very tough 4th series, congrats to all

/Paul


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you Paul for the Qual results. We heard it was a very tough series. Congrats to all who made it through.

Arleen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Paul for posting the Q results.
Congrats Arleen and Gregg on the Q second.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

18 dogs went to last series in the Open and all 18 finished without a handle. MCasey got a Jam. Andy Kahn got RJ,Jack Volstadt 4 I think. Sorry I don't remember the first 3 or other Jams. I know that is dumb!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Free first Sargenti, Pirate 2nd Patopea, 3rd Bronco Sargenti.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the placements and Jams. Of course now I remember them all.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you Lynn and Marie for the Open results. Congrats Marie on Casey's JAM. And Congrats to all the finishers.

Arleen


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to Michael & Lynn Moore on Free's open win and qualifying for the national.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congrats Michael and Lynn for Free's win and qualification. That's exciting.

Arleen


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Where's the like button?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Josh Conrad, Sargenti's new young dog trainer, won the Derby with our dog Boss!! Way to go Josh and Billy!


----------



## tntdse (Mar 3, 2010)

Congratulations Josh! What a professional debut!! Doesn't get much better!!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

tntdse said:


> Congratulations Josh! What a professional debut!! Doesn't get much better!!


Congratulations to Josh, Lynn, Michael, Billy and Boss. Way to go. Just heard that our dog, Avatar, placed third in the derby as well. Also just heard that Heads Up Semper Live Strong (Lance) placed 4th in the Derby.

Arleen


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Amateur results: 1st Paul Foster & Nike, 2nd Gary Zellner & Cappy, 3rd Marion Carey & Echo, 4th Michael Moore & Brook, RJ Linda Harger & Comet. JAMs to Marion Carey & Bob Crabbe
Really great tests!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations, Lynn, nice weekend for you guys!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

For those that would like to know:
Derby results
1st CK's I'm the Boss
2nd Deal Me an Ace
3rd Merlyn's Avatar
4th Heads Up Semper Live Strong
RJ Pure Labs Freddy Mac
8 other JAM's


----------

